# Need bits, please help



## Dal-the-Heretic (Feb 8, 2011)

Here's a list of bits I need for my current word bearers army I'm assembling, please help. Trade or Paypal

CSM Terminator LORD Chainfists
CSM Terminator LORD Book accessory
CSM Terminator shoulder pads
Purity seals
Lanterns
Zombie torso (with arms)
CSM Terminator LORD combi melta
Dark angels Robed legs
Dark angels ravenwing purity seals
Skulls
Vampire Counts corpse cart flaming torso skewer
CSM reaper autocannon (plastic)
CSM terminator legs


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Sounds like the list of things I needed to get when I was going to do a Word Bearers army. If you don't have any luck, I'd look at the list of bits that Battlewagonbits is looking for, then if you have any, trade um in for store credit and use that to buy the bits you need. Thats what I did for some conversions a few months back.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

I have a crap load of chaos bits and logo sheets but I have no clue what is what?


----------



## Dal-the-Heretic (Feb 8, 2011)

Battlewagon bits shut down isn't it?
Trooper - wanna trade? What you looking for?


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Not really looking for bits.. just space marines stuff. Only thing I'm really after are some assault jump packs that or I'd let it all go cheep as I have no need for it. I can snap a few pics for you later tonight if you would like.


----------



## Dal-the-Heretic (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok cool, let me know about price and shipping


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

i have a look in my chaos bits box, see what i have, i may have some of the termie lord bits.


----------



## Dal-the-Heretic (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice one Flynn. What you looking for? Trade or sell?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

i let you know once i dug the bits out, it be either cash or SM bits, if you have any. i post back l8er with what i find


----------



## Dal-the-Heretic (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a space marine bits box so let me know and we'll sort something out.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

bad news m8, just dug through my verious bits boxes, and no luck im afraid, they must have gone a while ago on another trade, was sure i still had em, oh well the penilties of old age m8, getting forgetful..........lol


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

Sorry so many pics. I have no idea what any of this is... Not sure what its worth either. I'm looking for SM jump packs. SM drop pod or perhaps some LotR or even Warmachine minis... or ofcourse some paypal.


----------

